# Open carry on a motorcycle?



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Going to be riding my motorcycle through Neb. on the way to Sturgis. Any pointers on a Texan going open carry through your state?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Going to be riding my motorcycle through Neb. on the way to Sturgis. Any pointers on a Texan going open carry through your state?


Contact the AG or LE directly to get the answers. No matter how well intentioned it may be, my personal belief is never take legal advice from anyone on an Internet forum. The wrong advice may land you in jail and the "BigPapa223 on Handgun Forum said it was OK" defense will probably not help.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I would actually caution against it on a motorcycle. While riding, you are half way invisible to the idiots on the road you are sure to encounter as it is. Once they do see you, or little Sally Sue in the back seat yells up to mommy and daddy that you have a gun... it could cause some issues for you. They might slam on the breaks, speed up, swerve, all of which are bad when you're riding by yourself, but especially bad if you are riding in a group.

Also, people tend to stare at nice motorcycles anyways, the addition of a gun on your hip might prompt them to call the highway patrol and inform them about a "man with a gun, probably a Hell's Angel or something". I've seen stranger things happen. 

There was a discussion here some time ago about the benefits of open carry vs. concealed... I'll just say that I personally don't want people to know I'm packing, but it's up to you, call the AG of that state like Todd said.

Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> I would actually caution against it on a motorcycle. While riding, you are half way invisible to the idiots on the road you are sure to encounter as it is. Once they do see you, or little Sally Sue in the back seat yells up to mommy and daddy that you have a gun... it could cause some issues for you. They might slam on the breaks, speed up, swerve, all of which are bad when you're riding by yourself, but especially bad if you are riding in a group.
> 
> Also, people tend to stare at nice motorcycles anyways, the addition of a gun on your hip might prompt them to call the highway patrol and inform them about a "man with a gun, probably a Hell's Angel or something". I've seen stranger things happen.
> 
> ...


I agree about not wanting anyone to know I'm packing, but, Nebraska doesn't recognize TX CHL. Just curious since NE is an open carry state. I'll just keep it in my baggage while going through there and eliminate any cause of trouble. Thanks for the input. :smt023


----------

